# Creating dynamic hyperlinks in Word - embedding fields inside fields using VB



## Gavrilo Princip (Jan 7, 2009)

I am trying to create links to specific locations with each document between two documents. The document names will change. I can update the current name of the other document by creating a custom property called "otherDoc". I have solved most problems, however, I am unable to insert a field into the address of the link (to make the link dynamic) without utilizing the showfieldcodes command (which is very memory and time consuming since the documents I am working on are very large). Below is my code. I was wondering if there is any way to set the address as a field? Or somehow input an address and it would be understood by word to be field.


Sub link_to_other()

'pastes hyperlink to the other document 
Selection.PasteSpecial Link:=True, DataType:=wdPasteHyperlink, Placement:= _ 
wdInLine, DisplayAsIcon:=False

'selects the hyperlink that was just inserted 
Set myField = Selection.PreviousField

'creates variables 
Dim temp_address As String 
Dim temp_subaddress As String

'sets variables 
temp_address = ActiveDocument.CustomDocumentProperties("otherDoc").Value & ".doc" 
temp_subaddress = Selection.Range.Hyperlinks(1).SubAddress

'changes the hyperlink the the dynamic value 
Set SCut = ActiveDocument.Hyperlinks.Add( _ 
Anchor:=Selection.Range, _ 
Address:=temp_address, SubAddress:=temp_subaddress) 
End Sub


----------

